# Gaggia Baby Dose Problems



## harrison364 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi guys - new to the forum (and home coffee).

I've recently purchased a Gaggia Baby Dose from eBay - a 2006 model. I'm having some problems with the touch buttons. I use it everyday - and about 2 or 3 times a week - the buttons become unresponsive, then after about a minute, they start to self activate, seemingly randomly - until it's forcefully turned off at the back.

Leaving it off for a while seems to settle it - but it's a slightly annoying problem. Any ideas? I've been told it's a new CPU or flow valve that's required. Thoughts?


----------

